# Removing Water Based Grain Filler



## Big Daddy Kona (Jan 31, 2012)

I am looking for the most efficient way to remove water based wood grain filler from Genuine Mahogany. I want to be able to clean the filler from the grain without damaging the wood. Please advise.


----------



## chemmy (Dec 13, 2011)

Big Daddy Kona said:


> I am looking for the most efficient way to remove water based wood grain filler from Genuine Mahogany. I want to be able to clean the filler from the grain without damaging the wood. Please advise.


Veneer or solid mahogany BDK ???

Usually i use a brass brush and a mixture of 90% methanol and 10% water first, if hardwood, then lacquer thinner once softened up to a degree, i hate the stuff personally, i still use the old solvent base type like behlens por o pac. But to each his own.:yes: 

If it's veneer, let us know ok? That is or could be a different story!!

Chemmy


----------



## Big Daddy Kona (Jan 31, 2012)

It's solid mahogany. I did a glue up table top for a coffee table. Just didn't think about tinting the filler before application. I just finished scrubbing it down with lacquer thinner and it seems to have removed every trace of the pink filler.

Thanks for the advice.

BDK


----------



## chemmy (Dec 13, 2011)

Big Daddy Kona said:


> It's solid mahogany. I did a glue up table top for a coffee table. Just didn't think about tinting the filler before application. I just finished scrubbing it down with lacquer thinner and it seems to have removed every trace of the pink filler.
> 
> Thanks for the advice.
> 
> BDK


:thumbsup:GOOD DEAL BIG DADDY!!!!:thumbsup:


----------

